# Elk Jerky Again!



## smokinhusker (Jun 21, 2012)

While getting some elk meat out to make fajitas, I found a couple packages marked for jerky.

I started with 3 lbs elk meat, cut it into strips. I know it's not much but it gave me something to do and I could smoke it!








Measured the Hi Country Sweet & Spicy Jerky Seasoning and Cure #1 and mixed thoroughly together. Then dumped it on the meat.







Mixed it well into the meat, making sure to cover all the slices.







Put it in a resealable bag and into the fridge for 36 hrs, massaging it periodically.

Got it onto the non stick skewers and hanging from the top rack in the MES40.

Hanging in the smoker (no smoke), damper open, chip loader and tray out, at 110*-120* to dry some, about 90 minutes.

Bumped temp to 130*-140*, added hickory and cherry for about 3.5 hrs. Bumped temp to 150*-160* for a couple more hrs, then to 170* to finish.







I check to see if it's done by doing the bend test - if it bends easily, without breaking, and white fibers are showing, for us that's done!

This batch took about 8 hrs because it was a bit thicker than I normally slice it.







I pop it into a resealable bag with the top about half open overnight, so the moisture can redistribute.













Ended up with 1.59 lbs!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2012)

Alesia, morning.... Looks like great jerky to me.... I think you have the recipe perfected....  Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you Dave! I think you are right about the recipe!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2012)

By the way, what are "non-stick" skewers ????  Can they be used in "high heat" like on a gas grill ???  I haven't seen them around and I look for cooking stuff every trip to the store....  Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 22, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> By the way, what are "non-stick" skewers ????  Can they be used in "high heat" like on a gas grill ???  I haven't seen them around and I look for cooking stuff every trip to the store....  Dave


Here's the link to them: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-15-BBQ-Skewers-4pk/14938606  They are non stick coated and can only be hand washed.

I picked them up at my local store 4/$1.98. Initially I had bought the regular ones, but the jerky would stick sometimes, I first found these in the bbq section, but have since found them in the cooking gadgets aisle too and the jerky slides right off. I've used them on the grill for shrimp on the gas grill and they worked out really well.


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice looking jerky .
Ever see a elk hanging from a tree ?
back in early 70's we built a cabin in Colorado and
Remember seeing elk hanging from tree in front yard .
One of them could make a lot of jerky.Thumbs Up


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 22, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> Nice looking jerky .
> Ever see a elk hanging from a tree ?
> back in early 70's we built a cabin in Colorado and
> Remember seeing elk hanging from tree in front yard .
> One of them could make a lot of jerky.


Thank you! Oh yes seen many elk hanging. As a matter of fact, we hang in a tree to field dress. They sure will make a load of jerky just using cuts that aren't considered prime. I made the 4x3 mule deer buck I got last fall all into jerky except for the tenderloins and loins.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 22, 2012)

Looking good Alesia .  Another Elk success story


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 22, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looking good Alesia .  Another Elk success story


Thanks Gary! Had loose meats last night with elk and 80/20 burger mix, then made hot dog chili from the rest.


----------



## mckcynthia (Jul 25, 2012)

That looks delicious!  I have had elk jerky before and really liked it, but have never made it myself.  I think I need to get my hands on some elk meat and give it a whirl.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 26, 2012)

mckcynthia said:


> That looks delicious!  I have had elk jerky before and really liked it, but have never made it myself.  I think I need to get my hands on some elk meat and give it a whirl.


Thank you! I killed a cow elk last fall and a mule deer buck. Hopefully will be able to get a bull elk this year.


----------



## double rr (Nov 22, 2012)

great pics and instruction smokin husker  thanks for posting jerky looks great -off the subject i have been interested in hunting for elk in Colorado last time i checked you can get out of state tags over the counter -but have read that cronic wasting disease is commonly found in alot of deer and elk and you have to send the head off for testing before you eat the meat how do you deal with this?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 22, 2012)

it's not commonly found but is found. It really depends on the zone you hunt in. Some zones have tested 1% of elk others much higher. If you have an idea of what zone you plan on hunting, call the DOW and they are usually very friendly and knowledgeable.

Other then that, you bring the head in to the processing center, pay $25 and in 2-3 weeks they let you know if it tested positive or negative.

Some people hang/age their kill until they hear back (if temps are cold enough). We process it ourselves right away. Haven't ever tested positive.


----------



## double rr (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks thats good i had read testing was about $200  so-$25 is very reasonable my information was collected about 6-8 years ago thanks for clearing that up i really want some elk meat and like the mountians and country there gotta plan a hunt now.


----------



## smokntime (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the great recipe.  Some good beef jerky was made following the smoking times and temperatures...


----------



## curtisk (Jun 22, 2014)

I have used this recipe (smoking times and Hi-Country seasonings) 3 times.  1st time - Meat cut too thick... Second time, better, but still too thick... More like steak bites.  3rd time - butcher cut for me, but still too thick.  However, each time the smoke was right, the seasoning was right, and it was OK...  Just not your grocery store size.  Started tonight... Jerky #4 - everything is cut thin (Beef Rouladen thickness)...  We'll see...  The process seems spot on - it's the rookie that learns with each attempt.  Thank you for the times and the process...


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 26, 2017)

SmokinHusker said:


> While getting some elk meat out to make fajitas, I found a couple packages marked for jerky.
> I started with 3 lbs elk meat, cut it into strips. I know it's not much but it gave me something to do and I could smoke it!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for the share.


----------

